# Tim Hartman in London Ontario - Presented by J.A.K.S. Martial Arts



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 18, 2002)

Sunday October 27 at 10 am until 2 pm.

$60 - includes a pair of sticks provided by Tim Hartman. Very good quality, the best.

This is an instructor type seminar. It will be open to everyone and will start with the basic movements and cover as much as the curriculum as there is time for.

1472 Dundas St
London Ontario

Plesae RSVP Jason Arnold, aka. JAYBACCA from this here fine forum.

See you all there.



__________________


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Sunday October 27 at 10 am until 2 pm.
> 
> ...




Tim & Jason,

Is this $60 USD? or CND?

If it is $60 Canadian, I do not know how I could miss this. WOW!

Rich


:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 18, 2002)

Canadian $$$, yes it's true!


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tim & Jason,
> Is this $60 USD? or CND?
> If it is $60 Canadian, I do not know how I could miss this. WOW!
> Rich:asian: *



Hey ya big Dope! I'm working that weekend but you're more than welcome to crash at my place to save yourself from a straight drive if you want to come Saturday and stay over. Let me know.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *Canadian $$$, yes it's true! *



I owe you 20 US bucks. I'll get it to you then ok?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 18, 2002)

I missed the last few seminars.  

I'm not going to miss this one.  I've been needing a new pair of sticks too, I've just been using dowling wrapped in hocky tape.  

Mr. Hartman always does excellent seminars, learn lots of details and he makes it a good time.

Be there or be square.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 18, 2002)

I'm in!!!

Which way to the ballet?


----------

